# 04 Spec V Yup Yup



## markr11b (Jul 25, 2009)

So i got my sentra in august of 08 with 32,000 miles on it. I ended up deploying to iraq in february 09...before i left i handed my keys to my soon to be ex wife so she would be able to get a job and needless to say that was a bad idea...i came home on leave6 months later to find my car completely trashed...first off it had 61,000 miles on it...she had backed into a light pole...shattered the windshield...pawned my stereo, subs and amp...it was missing a rim and sitting on a donut...i was pretty pissed...lol well i took it in to discount tire and got some 17" Enkei's w/ Yokohama S-Drives...had safelite come out and install a new windshield and the day before i went back to iraq i dropped it off at the body shop...luckily i didnt get stuck with the whole bill...i claimed underinsured motorists and deductible was only 250...while i was gone i ordered a nismo intake, eibach springs, a greddy ti-c exhaust and a dc sports ceramic coated header...ive been back a few months and decided i was going to do the header and exhaust yesterday...i didnt feel much difference with the cold air intake but the new header and exhaust definitely feels better...sounds pretty good too...im running straight pipe right now and need to go get a cat put on before my next inspection so i can get on post still...next up is lowering springs, black headlights and taillights, and of course i need to put loctite on the butterfly valve screws...dont know exactly how to do it though...cant be too hard...whatever ill post more pics when i do the other stuff...


----------



## markr11b (Jul 25, 2009)

SPEC-V :: FML!!! picture by txboy_109 - Photobucket


----------



## markr11b (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## markr11b (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## markr11b (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## markr11b (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep. looks like a spec v.

Please tell me the exhaust came angled like that and you didn't have that done........


----------



## markr11b (Jul 25, 2009)

thats how it bolted up...


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

wifey's come and go but sentra's are an eternal love =)


----------



## leeb (Apr 1, 2010)

it looks very great


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride, nice muff


----------

